# La Aurora Maduro Belicoso Cigar Review - One hell of a stick.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

First third of this one gave me all the things i like in my cigars. Bold but smooth creamy spice. This thing was NICE. Two inch long ash. No correc...

Read the full review here: La Aurora Maduro Belicoso Cigar Review - One hell of a stick.


----------

